# Started a Sailor Moon Themed Town! Thoughts and Ideas Welcome!



## Holla (Apr 1, 2015)

So as the title states I decided to start a second town (I reached Platnuim status on CN and Ended up getting another copy of Animal Crossing off there) that is Sailor Moon themed! My main town Starbell is just a simple town I started with characters based off of myself and it's a simple non-themed town that I've put too much work into to have the heart to reset. Anyways, I've tried looking around for some Sailor Moon Theme ideas via Google and dream towns and have had little success, so any ideas you guys might have is appreciated! I will update the area below as I come up with ideas and/or like/use your suggestions. ^.^


Spoiler:  Character References For those unfamiliar with the series









From left to right: Ami (Sailor Mercury), Rei (Sailor Mars), Usagi (Sailor Moon), Makoto (Sailor Jupiter), Minako (Sailor Venus).


*For Those of you interested please check out my Dream Address: 4800-5469-0870* 
Please note my town is still in it's humble beginnings so try not to judge anything too critically right now. I am always open to suggestions though! Also for those wondering I have yet to move Minako into town as I want to get all my of dream villagers in decent spots. So, in the meantime I need my 4th character slot open for now until I'm done with plot resetting. I can't wait to add her though!



Spoiler: Town Tune and Name



I decided to name the town Moondust in reference to Usagi's line (or rather Serena as it was in the DIC/Cloverway dub) of "You've just been moon dusted" from season one. I could have just called it Tokyo as that's where they live in the story but I find it a common name that a lot of people use.

My Town Tune is of course none other than Moonlight Densetsu which has the same tune as the English Theme song as well. ^.^





Spoiler: Human Characters



Here I had an issue. There's 5 awesome (main) characters but only 4 possible options in Animal Crossing. But, I've decided on excluding Usagi (Sailor Moon) as so much will already refer to her in my town (flag, standee etc.) Even so I still love her and the other 4 characters a lot (check spoiler above for those unfamiliar with the series) so excluding one of them would have been tough too. 

As Usagi is the leader of the group not doing a character for her is hard as it made choosing who should be mayor more difficult. I ending up deciding to make Ami (Sailor Mercury) the Mayor as I have the most in common with her (I love blue, am more reserved than the other girls and put importance on studies). Other people have also told me she seems like the best candidate for running the town as she's really smart and organized.





Spoiler: Clothing



I have made Pro designs to the best of my ability that you can check out in my dream town. I will post the QR codes here though if people would like them. ^.^ So far I have made:

• Ami's School Uniform (Spring/Summer Version)
• Sailor Mercury suit
• Rei's School Uniform (Spring/Summer Version)
• Rei's Miko Robes
• Sailor Mars Suit
• Makoto's School Uniform (I have only seen a Long sleeved version?)
• Sailor Jupiter Suit
• High School Uniform (Ami, Makoto, and Minako's style)

Patterns to make in the future:

• Minako's School Uniform
• Rei's High School Uniform (it's different from the others)
• Sailor Venus Suit
• Sailor V Suit
• Winter/Fall versions of School Uniforms





Spoiler: Houses



Ami: 
• A study/library

Rei: 
• Shirne/Temple Theme

Makoto: 
• Bakery/Cafe
• Garden/Greenhouse room

Minako: 
• Star/dressing room





Spoiler: Dream Villagers



I'm likely just going to be picking my favourite villagers that I don't already have in my other non-themed town. Here's what I'm thinking so far:

• Kiki (Luna, sort of ^.^)
• Merengue
• Wendy
• Blanche
• Mira (Sailor V!)
• Filbert
• Lopez
• Flip
• Vladimir
• Henry





Spoiler: Landscaping and Town Projects



• Sailor Moon Standee
• Fairytale Themed Items
• Tower (it's based off of the big Tower in Toyko which is where Sailor Moon takes place).
• Cute Paths that I designed (may need some tweaking). Again can post QR codes if someone is interested. ^.^


----------



## buzzing (Apr 1, 2015)

you should make a sailor uranus character with a bike shop, or a sailor neptune who hosts a bath house, or a sailor pluto who collects clocks... i just love my outer senshi a lot <3__<3

I like the idea of Ami being mayor because she's very put together and organized, and then a bunch of blatant references to neo queen serenity everywhere (like she's "watching over" the village or something)

as for villagers, i definitely think really colorful-but-cutesy ones are a must (willow, cookie, nana, etc), unless you REALLY want to stick to a superhero theme (Agent S, kid cat, rocket, etc). And Mira (Sailor V)!!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm wondering, what's the Viz dub like?


----------



## Ettienne (Apr 1, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I'm wondering, what's the Viz dub like?



Pretty awesome so far. No cut episodes due to themes or lines changed due to content. c:

EDIT: As for the OP, you could always forgo the scouts and model your characters after Serena, Darien, Luna, and Artemis.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 1, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I'm wondering, what's the Viz dub like?



It's the best English Dub of Sailor Moon so far.

The only problem is that Hulu did have like 20 episodes of the dub when it came out but then remove them for no reason.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I really do like the idea of Ami being the mayor, I mean her character is built for that kind of stuff so that would be interesting.

For Usagi/Serena, Bunnie is perfect for a representation of her.
Mostly because her design closely matches Usagi, and...well...Usagi does have a very peppy personality early on.


----------



## Holla (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks so much for the suggestions guys and ok I shall officially make Ami the mayor then! ^.^ Please keep an eye out for school clothes QR codes please. I have found some really good ones of their Sailor outfits, but I'd like to have their school clothes too!


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 1, 2015)

Maybe have Kiki and Olivia/Merry in your town as Luna and Artemis??


----------



## Holla (Apr 1, 2015)

buzzing said:


> I like the idea of Ami being mayor because she's very put together and organized, and then a bunch of blatant references to neo queen serenity everywhere (like she's "watching over" the village or something)



I love this idea thanks! It's now my reason for not having a Sailor Moon and I'm sticking with it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



NightDelight said:


> Maybe have Kiki and Olivia/Merry in your town as Luna and Artemis??



Oh I love that Idea! Plus I really love Kiki (I had her for so long in my original town before I sadly let her go...)


----------



## Holla (Apr 1, 2015)

Well, that's some pretty good brainstorming for the first day! If anyone has any ideas to add while I call it a night feel free to post. I will check out what you guys left me after I get home from work tomorrow. ^.^


----------



## kelsa (Apr 1, 2015)

i would def do the 5th face down bc the eyes are very anime and you can change the colors to match each character


----------



## Holla (Apr 2, 2015)

Ok guys morning bump before I leave! I managed to get an Animal Crossing Download code from Club Nintnedo this morning! It was a pain in the butt though. Still lots of freezing and site crashing going on but it's better from when I tried to log on last night.


----------



## Stacie (Apr 2, 2015)

You should have Bunnie in your town!  Serena's Japanese name is Usagi which is Japanese for bunny. 

That's all I got for suggestions, heh.

Edit:  or maybe Ruby instead?  Her home has the lunar flooring and wallpaper.


----------



## Holla (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks and bump! I'm starting my town now! Yay! Still open to comments and suggestions though!


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 2, 2015)

ahh this is _such_ a cute idea! im quite the sailor moon fan myself, so im excited to see how this will turn out! i love everyone's suggestions. i'll think of some ideas for u c: good luck!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

i also think the glimmering eyes and the first eyes would fit nicely for the sailor scouts


----------



## eraev (Apr 2, 2015)

I love this idea. I'm a little jealous.
But, small world, my town tune is Sailor Moon themed.

For Luna, I think Kiki is a good choice. But I'm really against the idea of having a female cat represent Artemis; he is male after all. The only problem is that there aren't any all white male cats. That being said, I think if you were to compromise, Punchy might be a good option. He reminds me a bit of Artemis's personality, and he is partially white. Kid Cat or Kabuki are all white, but they also have stuff on their face.

Other ideas: 
- You could do one themed house that represents "the moon kingdom" -- complete with a holograph of the original Queen Serenity - this could be Sailor Moon's house.

- For the Sailor Scouts: Mira as Venus (obviously), maybe Lily the frog as Mercury (water-based, good coloring for Mercury, good personality), Chrissy for Sailor Mini Moon (bunny + pink + peppy), Cherry OR Freya for Sailor Mars (coloring, personality), maybe Sprinkle for Jupiter (coloring, boy crazy)? OR Gladys for Jupiter (taller b/c ostrich, her original shirt is green colored, normal seems to fit Jupiter's cooking thing). EUGENE FOR TUXEDO MASK. My other idea was to make them all bunnies, but that would be hard.

- All the human characters should be Sailor Moon, Sailor Pluto, Sailor Neptune, and Sailor Uranus because they're the outers & leader. Sailor Moon's house could be full of stuffed animals, comic books, etc. The lovely series would probably work well - and then a room that represents "the moon". Sailor Pluto - like someone said earlier - would be AWESOME if there were a lot of clocks. Or it could be with the door that she guards and little else. She is also a scientist at some point, so you could work with that. Sailor Neptune has to have a really artsy house - musical instruments especially, an entire spa/swimming room, a room full of art. Sailor Uranus has to have a house full of motor things. Car things, motorcycle things, etc. You could also put the Master Sword in there to represent her sword! (or one of the other swords in the game)

That's my outpouring of ideas.


----------



## Bunchi (Apr 2, 2015)

Makoto's house could have a little bakery or cafe.


----------



## Holla (Apr 2, 2015)

Bunchi said:


> Makoto's house could have a little bakery or cafe.



Amazing idea! Thanks! ^.^


----------



## Holla (Apr 2, 2015)

Alrighty guys got a town I'm happy with after about an hour of resetting (I just wanted most things in it different from my already existing town.) And Ami is the Mayor! I'll post a map and whatnot later. ^.^


----------



## Holla (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm still looking for some path ideas and other QR codes for clothing as I'm not a huge fan of the School clothes designs I found and I'd like to find some of their more casual wear too.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 2, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> It's the best English Dub of Sailor Moon so far.
> 
> The only problem is that Hulu did have like 20 episodes of the dub when it came out but then remove them for no reason.



There's also the fact that Hulu isn't available in Canada, where I live...


----------



## Holla (Apr 2, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> There's also the fact that Hulu isn't available in Canada, where I live...



Same here... Blah. (I swear American companies just have it out for Canadians).


----------



## Holla (Apr 2, 2015)

Just made Rei and Lita characters too now! Holding off on Mina as I need to have a spot open to plot reset until I'm happy with all my villagers and house plots... Which sucks as Mina is awesome!


----------



## Holla (Apr 3, 2015)

Added some rough dream villager ideas. Nothing is set in stone though.


----------



## Bunchi (Apr 3, 2015)

Recreated Makoto's uniform! Feel free to use it if you like it better than the one you have now!


Spoiler: Makoto's uni!








- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, let me know if you'd prefer the short-sleeve version and I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Holla (Apr 3, 2015)

Bunchi said:


> Recreated Makoto's uniform! Feel free to use it if you like it better than the one you have now!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Makoto's uni!
> ...



Wow that's amazing! I love it just like that it's way better than the other one I found! I wish I could do designs like you can. ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -

As soon as I unlock my QR code sewing machine unlocked I am so having her wear this! Thanks so much.


----------



## Bunchi (Apr 3, 2015)

Holla said:


> Wow that's amazing! I love it just like that it's way better than the other one I found! I wish I could do designs like you can. ^.^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> As soon as I unlock my QR code sewing machine unlocked I am so having her wear this! Thanks so much.



Aww, thank you! I'm really glad you liked it! I tried to make it as close to her uniform as possible, and I think it turned out pretty well! If you'd like, I can do the uniforms for the other inners! Just let me know if you want them!


----------



## Holla (Apr 3, 2015)

Bunchi said:


> Aww, thank you! I'm really glad you liked it! I tried to make it as close to her uniform as possible, and I think it turned out pretty well! If you'd like, I can do the uniforms for the other inners! Just let me know if you want them!



If you could find the time I'd love that! ^.^ The ones I found were ok but your work is much nicer!


----------



## Bunchi (Apr 3, 2015)

Holla said:


> If you could find the time I'd love that! ^.^ The ones I found were ok but your work is much nicer!



Thank you for the compliment! I've only just started with making my own QR designs, so I'm glad you like them! I finished all the inners' uniforms, and here they are!


Spoiler: Ami's uniform









Spoiler: Minako's uniform









Spoiler: Rei's uniform






Enjoy all the uniforms! Also, another room in Makoto's house could be a greenhouse or a garden, because she loves flowers so much! Good luck with your town!


----------



## Holla (Apr 3, 2015)

I'll try to post the town map later today so you guys can help give me landscaping ideas. ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunchi said:


> Thank you for the compliment! I've only just started with making my own QR designs, so I'm glad you like them! I finished all the inners' uniforms, and here they are!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ami's uniform
> ...



Ah thanks so much these are so lovely too! I am definitely going to use them! ^.^ Also thanks for another room idea room I like it!


----------



## Bunchi (Apr 3, 2015)

Holla said:


> I'll try to post the town map later today so you guys can help give me landscaping ideas. ^.^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm glad you like them! Sailor Moon was the first anime I ever watched, and it holds a special place in my heart~ I'm happy to help you with your town in any way I can!


----------



## Holla (Apr 3, 2015)

Bunchi said:


> I'm glad you like them! Sailor Moon was the first anime I ever watched, and it holds a special place in my heart~ I'm happy to help you with your town in any way I can!



Awe you're so sweet! ^.^ I'll be hopefully adding screenshots and a dream code of my town once things start going somewhere beyond an empty town with three tents. Haha.

I remember watching Sailor Moon on tv at least once when I was a kid but all I could remember of it was an odd girl and her black cat with a moon on its head. So a few months ago figured I'd look into it more as I didn't remember much and I've been hooked since! I think I'm about a quarter of the way through the Super S season now. ^.^


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm so excited to see how your town will turn out! I think I'll keep checking back here from time to time and see what it's like ^.^ 

(also, i'm canadian and i can get hulu with this chrome browser add on called hola. it lets you disguise your ip address so you can access anything that's usually blocked for canadians. ^.^ 
just thought i'd let you know. :3 )


----------



## Holla (Apr 3, 2015)

ElysiaCrossing said:


> I'm so excited to see how your town will turn out! I think I'll keep checking back here from time to time and see what it's like ^.^
> 
> (also, i'm canadian and i can get hulu with this chrome browser add on called hola. it lets you disguise your ip address so you can access anything that's usually blocked for canadians. ^.^
> just thought i'd let you know. :3 )



Awe thanks! This is my first time doing a creatively themed town but I really hope it's going to turn out really well! ^.^ Also thanks for the tip I may look into that shortly!


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Apr 3, 2015)

If you have any slots left maybe tuxedo mask? Im only on the second manga so I don't know the characters all too well!


----------



## Holla (Apr 3, 2015)

Bunchi said:


> I'm glad you like them! Sailor Moon was the first anime I ever watched, and it holds a special place in my heart~ I'm happy to help you with your town in any way I can!



If you don't mind me making a few suggestions on the uniforms you made? They are amazing but I just noticed that the images I originally had on my first post were slightly different from what they actually look like in the anime (which I think is what I want to go for.) So if you don't mind could you do some minor alterations? ^.^

Here are some better reference images for you:









So only minor changes really. You were right with the idea that Ami's uni should have long sleeves but otherwise it's great! Minako's seems perfectly fine to me (I like that you have the two little tails of her scarf/tie/bow/whatever you call it separate so it doesn't look like just one piece). Rei's has a little bit more bow and is more grey coloured than brown. And finally Makoto's uni is really beige and white rather then green. 

I hope I'm not asking too much! I'm sorry I didn't have better reference photos in the first place. If you don't mind making these little changes I'd really appreciate it! ^.^

Also no rush as I still don't have the QR machine unlocked yet. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pietro:)100 said:


> If you have any slots left maybe tuxedo mask? Im only on the second manga so I don't know the characters all too well!



I probably won't be making a character of him but I will definitely include references to him in my town somewhere! ^.^


----------



## Bunchi (Apr 3, 2015)

Holla said:


> Awe you're so sweet! ^.^ I'll be hopefully adding screenshots and a dream code of my town once things start going somewhere beyond an empty town with three tents. Haha.
> 
> I remember watching Sailor Moon on tv at least once when I was a kid but all I could remember of it was an odd girl and her black cat with a moon on its head. So a few months ago figured I'd look into it more as I didn't remember much and I've been hooked since! I think I'm about a quarter of the way through the Super S season now. ^.^



That's great! I also rewatched it awhile ago, and I couldn't remember the name either. All I knew was that it was called something  Moon. I'm glad I found it, it's such a great anime!
Also, for Ami's house, since the upstairs is going to be her library/study, you could make the main room into an arcade ((the Crown Arcade, I think it's called)), and turn the basement into the secret room under the arcade. When you finish your town, I'd definitely love to visit your Dream Address!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Holla said:


> If you don't mind me making a few suggestions on the uniforms you made? They are amazing but I just noticed that the images I originally had on my first post were slightly different from what they actually look like in the anime (which I think is what I want to go for.) So if you don't mind could you do some minor alterations? ^.^
> 
> Here are some better reference images for you:
> 
> ...



Ah, I'll defineitely try my best to make those alterations for you! I wasn't sure whether Makoto's should be green or beige because I've seen it both ways. And Rei's I've seen both grey and brown too. When I'm finished, if they're still not how you want them, let me know and I'll try to keep editing!


----------



## Holla (Apr 3, 2015)

Bunchi said:


> That's great! I also rewatched it awhile ago, and I couldn't remember the name either. All I knew was that it was called something  Moon. I'm glad I found it, it's such a great anime!
> Also, for Ami's house, since the upstairs is going to be her library/study, you could make the main room into an arcade ((the Crown Arcade, I think it's called)), and turn the basement into the secret room under the arcade. When you finish your town, I'd definitely love to visit your Dream Address!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Thanks so much! ^.^ But yeah I think between the original anime, the manga, the Crystal anime and fanart there's quite the varation in styles and colours. I'm going to try to focus my town on the original anime as much as possible as that's what I know best. (I may read the manga and watch crystal eventually).


----------



## Holla (Apr 3, 2015)

Despite my hesitation I've decided to time travel a bit (one day at a time) to get me started as the first couple of days are so slow. Ami, Rei and Makoto all have cute little houses now and I'm up to I think 7 villagers now. Still no Shampoodle or QR code machine for a while yet.


----------



## Holla (Apr 4, 2015)

Giving this a bump. I tried to watch the Viz Dub of the show using Hola but it appears Hulu is able to block it now... :/ I find it so stupid considering the original 90's Dub voices were all recorded in Toronto Canada and Canada even got the show before the USA did but we are completely blacked out from the re-dub... What's even worse is that the Viz website offered free viewing of the re-dub AND Crystal on their site for Canada as well in the past, but once they combined with Hulu Canada was left in the dark. Their site even currently says they'd like to try to bring back the viewing for Canada but nothing has really happened in regards to that. I'm seriously considering on just buying the seasons as they come out on iTunes in Standard definition but I'm looking at $60+ tax per season. I'd love to support the dub but when Americans can watch it for free on the Viz site and I can't it makes me so mad! Darn you Hulu! I'll just keep watching the messy 90's version on this not so great ad heavy site at least until I finish Super S as Sailor Stars was never dubbed back then, and then go from there...

Anyways enough of my rant. Ami finally got approved to design the town and she has built the second town bridge! (Again town map will hopefully come soon).


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 4, 2015)

Holla said:


> Giving this a bump. I tried to watch the Viz Dub of the show using Hola but it appears Hulu is able to block it now... :/ I find it so stupid considering the original 90's Dub voices were all recorded in Toronto Canada and Canada even got the show before the USA did but we are completely blacked out from the re-dub... What's even worse is that the Viz website offered free viewing of the re-dub AND Crystal on their site for Canada as well in the past, but once they combined with Hulu Canada was left in the dark. Their site even currently says they'd like to try to bring back the viewing for Canada but nothing has really happened in regards to that. I'm seriously considering on just buying the seasons as they come out on iTunes in Standard definition but I'm looking at $60+ tax per season. I'd love to support the dub but when Americans can watch it for free on the Viz site and I can't it makes me so mad! Darn you Hulu! I'll just keep watching the messy 90's version on this not so great ad heavy site at least until I finish Super S as Sailor Stars was never dubbed back then, and then go from there...



Yeah, that sucks.

Especially since the Viz dub is really good.


The old dub was oohh...soo entertainingly cheezy.
But I love watching it everytime.


----------



## Holla (Apr 4, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Yeah, that sucks.
> 
> Especially since the Viz dub is really good.
> 
> ...



I agree the old dub still has a unique charm going for it making it worth watching. I'll probably finish it off (As I'm in Super S anyways and that's the last dub season of the original). And then try to watch the re dub (can't wait to finally get Sailor Stars in English!). Then after that _maybe_ Crystal but I don't know the new animation is eh. I'm a fan of the 90's so let's leave it at that. ^.^


----------



## Angel-Immy (Apr 5, 2015)

ooh this all sounds so exsiting please pm me the dream code when you've finished


----------



## Holla (Apr 5, 2015)

Angel-Immy said:


> ooh this all sounds so exsiting please pm me the dream code when you've finished



Well, I'll be adding the dreamcode to my first post once I get one, so that way you guys can give me comments and advice on how to make my town better.

Anyways finally just got the QR machine unlocked for Ami so she now has her Sailor Mercury uniform! Just need Shampoodle now to blue-ify her hair haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, also thinking of scrapping the villagers based off other characters idea and just picking a variety of villagers that I like/suit the town.


----------



## Holla (Apr 6, 2015)

All righty guys! Rei and Makoto finally have access to the QR machine so now they are wearing their sailor suits for now. Also starting working on the Dream Suite project so I should have a Dream Address for you guys soon! ^.^


----------



## Holla (May 1, 2015)

Bumping this as I'm back to working on my town again after a hiatus.


----------



## K9Ike (May 1, 2015)

Whats sailor moon?


----------



## Holla (May 2, 2015)

Finally built the Dream Suite and I now have a Dream Address for you guys to check out! ^.^


----------



## Holla (May 3, 2015)

Bump! ^.^


----------



## Holla (May 20, 2015)

Long time no bump!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also updated the first post! ^.^


----------



## Kendai (May 21, 2015)

I have visited your dream town in the past, when you had just set it up. I'm glad to see you're still updating it! I shall visit again soon!


----------



## jax1234 (May 21, 2015)

I will visit it today.  I can't wait to see your town.


----------



## Holla (May 27, 2015)

Giving this a little bump as I have updated my dream address and finally got off my lazy butt to make my own paths. Hope you guys like them. ^.^


----------



## whiskerlickins (May 27, 2015)

Sending your DA to a friend of mine who is obsessed with Sailor Moon!!!


----------



## Holla (Jun 1, 2015)

Giving this a bump! As I have now built a few important buildings! (Campsite, Cafe, Police Station). See what you guys think. I am still open to PWP ideas! ^.^


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 1, 2015)

That sounds so cool! i was actually inspired by sailor moon as well, my town is called tsuki (like moon in japanese, AKA usagis last name) and my town song is also moonlight densetsu! Another cute dreamie would be lolly, kind of like diana or artemus! definitely have kiki, she would be so perfect. the tokyo tower is also a must, as you said!


----------



## Rudy (Jun 5, 2015)

I like the path  I think it looks great.


----------

